# New in town



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi there!

I am new in HT- Schack, so be nice!

I've been always crazy about music, but have to admit that I'm not so gifted... It is until until now, that I got the guts to begin purchase what I want.....

Nevertheless, here is my very first list of precious items, nothing to compare with what you may have, but I am very proud to have them!

1. Yamaha RX-765
2. 2 INfinity Classia C336
3. Center and back, L/R PBS
4. Oppo BD-83
5. Project turntable with Denon transformer
6. Sonia Bravia + Apple TV2


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi gtamayo and welcome..


----------

